# Recording buffer



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Had a learning moment tonight. Flipping around channels I saw Tropic Thunder was on. I saw it years ago but wanted to see it again as Avengers made me a Robert Downey Jr fan. Anyway, it was 9:40. So I would miss the first ten minutes. To my surprise the 10 minutes I thought I would miss was recorded. I guess the buffer is larger than 30 minutes once you hit "record".


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yes, if it's been on the channel a while, and you press record, i've had it catch almost an hour back to the beginning of the movie, and it's consistent, too - a nice trick to know.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The amount "extra" in the buffer when you hit record is dependent on the bit rate of the channel. Rewind will always be 30 minutes, but a recording can be quite long with a low bit rate channel.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I apologize---dont know why this is in The Edge forum. This is the first mistake I evver made!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> I apologize---dont know why this is in The Edge forum. This is the first mistake I *evver* made!


Not using a spell checker makes two.


----------

